# Cramping at 7 weeks



## L999

I am v nearly 7 weeks and am getting period pain feelings - I have had no spotting just cramping. Is this normal I am so scared as had a miscarriage in April - found out at 11 week scan it had stopped growing at 7 weeks. Am so worried same is happening. Last time I did however get brown spotting so pleased have not had any.

xxxxx


----------



## Kittifer

Cramps are very very common, I've had them regularly up until just recently, and they feel exactly like I'm about to get my period.
If the cramps are mild, they should be nothing to worry about. If they get severe though, or are accompanied by bleeding you should contact your healthcare provider.

If in doubt, speak to them anyway, better safe than sorry =)


----------



## maybethisit

me too, I had scarily AF-like cramping for first few weeks - it can be a really good sign as it can be the uterus stretching as it grows! Feels frightening though x x x


----------



## Braven05

I also had AF cramps for the first 2 weeks after I got my BFP _constantly_ and now they've gotten less constant but I still get them on occasion, especially at night when I'm sleeping...they feel almost exactly like mild AF cramps. I used to get cramps realllly bad so these feel mild to me...but might feel less mild to someone who didn't get intense AF cramping. From what I've come across they're nothing to worry about unless they get really intense or you're bleeding at the same time.


----------



## wineybfish

I am approximately 6 weeks pregnant and have constant pains in both sides of my ovaries. Should I be concerned? Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Kempf

Hi L999, it may be nothing to worry about especially since there is no bleeding. I will advise you try to see a GP/doc for scan...by now u wil likely see a heartbeat and they can put ur mind at rest that it is all okay. Relax and remain positive. Wish u all best.


----------



## MoonLove

They are normal really, sometimes its hard to believe! I've had all sorts of cramping and bleeding and such, and baby is healthy & well. I had cramps at 6-7 weeks which had me in agony and i was rolling around crying on the bed, and it made me throw up as the pain was so extreme.

If you are worried, i would suggest phoning a midiwfe etc, but from personal experience, i can gurantee they'll say pretty much the same as what we ladies can say on here. Sometimes its hard to find reassurance in words, but really, i'm sure all is fine and well :) xxx


----------



## Hopes

Im sure everything is fine hun...the day i got my bfp i started cramping and it was severe ,,stayed like that for 2 weeks and then its subsided a little so now they come and go and mainly at night,,and to reassure u more, yesterday i had my scan,,and little beanie is doing all fine with a heartbeat,, so relax :D


----------



## L999

Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## charli19891

Cramps are very common during the first trimester. I have had cramps since i found out i was pregnant at 4 weeks! As long as they are not to severe and you have no bleeding then all should be fine hun!! Congrats :) x


----------

